# Pygmy python thread



## TNT78 (Mar 6, 2013)

Just in case there isn't a thread already! I would love to see any pics of pygmy hatchies and adults.
Thanks


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 6, 2013)

Heres one, scratch that, phone is being retarded

Will instead post later when I get home on a computer


----------



## picaloandlola (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm going to bump this up. I would also like to see photos and stories of these snakes from keepers !


----------



## Goldie74 (Mar 13, 2013)

^+1, c'mon guys, they're out there, let's see them please?


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 14, 2013)

Im keen to see some...


----------



## VasO (Mar 14, 2013)

Here you go guys

















Enjoy


----------



## TNT78 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks VasO, they're gorgeous. How old are they & their size?


----------



## VasO (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks, the patternless ones are coming up to 2 months and the patterned ones are coming up to 3 months old


----------



## picaloandlola (Mar 14, 2013)

They are stunning vasO ! So gorgeous ! I wish these guys weren't so pricey !


----------



## Omgitschris (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redline (Mar 17, 2013)

Some of mine


----------



## sharky (Mar 17, 2013)

These guys are gorgeous! What sized enclosyres are adults kept in?


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 17, 2013)

900 x 400 high x 600 deep is what i have my pygmy stimi in... they are a very similar size.


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 17, 2013)

this thread is awesome..


----------



## picaloandlola (Mar 18, 2013)

They are adorable ! How goes the temperament ?


----------



## picaloandlola (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry to be all over this but I'm kinda dying here reading up on some site from 2011 in Denmark about "PEARL PERTHENISIS" can someone shed some light on this for me !!! Im terrible with these site rules so I don't want to post anything that's wrong with links ext but WOW they are amazing ! Someone explain !!!!!!!!!! They are some weird lavender het something they look leucustic ! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Benskene (May 16, 2013)

Picaloanlol the pearls are a recessive trait that Henrik bred in Denmark. They are called pearls as they not albino. Very close to it tho, the eyes give it away being dark in colour. Very beautiful animals, such a shame that they can't be imported!!


----------



## picaloandlola (May 17, 2013)

Thanks benskene !!! 1) for replying 2) for keeping this thread going ! yeah I worked that out after reading more I just got so excited and irrationally posted (I don't know how I didn't know about these) I would do some reduculous things to attain one of these, they are incredible ! no one is close to breeding them in aus ? So upsetting we don't have them here...


----------



## FAY (May 17, 2013)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/pygmy-pythons-perthensis-204066/


----------



## Goldie74 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## picaloandlola (May 25, 2013)

Fay ! Absolutely cry worthy cute pythons ! Thanks or the linked thread love it ! I just neeeedddd one so bad ! And nice lil man goldie


----------



## rodney (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Goldie74 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pic taken tonight. This little fella almost 6 months old and about 1/6th as thick as my thumb. I love these guys


----------



## bredli (Jun 12, 2013)

some quick snaps


----------



## Goldie74 (Jul 2, 2013)

Just counted ventral scales of a fresh, perfect shed. Counted 210. Does anyone else know the ventral scale count of their pygmy? Barker & Barker state 212-250 (p. 18 ).


----------



## VasO (Jul 2, 2013)

This is taken from the AROD website

[h=3]Scale count information[/h]


cellspacing="5" style="line-height: 16.1875px; color: rgb(57, 57, 57); font-family: Verdana, sans-serif; font-size: 12px; background-color: rgb(238, 238, 238)"
|- 
| align="right" |
*Dorsal scales at midbody*

| style="width: 2px" | 
| 31 to 35
|- 
| align="right" |
*Ventrals*

| width="2" | 
| 205 to 255 with a single anal scale
|- 
| align="right" |
*Subcaudals*

| width="2" | 
| 30 to 45 and are divided
|- 
| align="right" valign="top" |
*Other scale information*

| width="2" | 
| Head scales enlarged and symmetrical.
|- 
| align="right" valign="top" |
*Danger rating*

| width="2" | 
| Non-venomous. Not considered dangerous. 
*Note:*
even a bite from a 'virtually harmless' or non-venomous reptile can result in serious complications. Play it safe and don't get bitten by anything.
|-


----------



## Goldie74 (Jul 2, 2013)

^ cool thanks. I thought the Barker & Barker figure of 212-250 ventral scales would be based on a relatively small sample population. I would be interested to know if there are any keepers who have observed a ventral scale count of less than 205, or even <200 in their pygmies. I was initially going to scan my girl to do the count, but her recent slough proved adequate.


----------



## ParanoidPython (Jul 2, 2013)

One of our adults.


----------



## ParanoidPython (Jul 2, 2013)

Another shot of an adult and this years hatchies.


----------



## TNT78 (Jul 2, 2013)

ParanoidPython said:


> Another shot of an adult and this years hatchies.


Thanks for sharing PP. What size are your adults, and are you holding back your hatchies this season? 
Cheers


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jul 2, 2013)

They are simply the most gorgeous things. Its top on my must have list

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ParanoidPython (Jul 2, 2013)

We have 4 breeding adults between 400 - 450mm, the 2 younger ones are about the same length but not as thick as the older pair. All the hatchlings are gone this season and we'll be letting most go again this year.


----------



## ParanoidPython (Jul 2, 2013)

A photo of a 1 week old hatchling.



And one of our younger adult females.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Jul 7, 2013)

such beautiful eyes.


----------



## blakes (Jul 12, 2013)

Wat are these guys like to handle? Are they snappy? Sorry I don't have snakes but these guys are cool as! Might have to be my first snake....


----------



## FAY (Jul 13, 2013)

blakes...I personally think they are your perfect beginner snake. They are smallish in size, voracious eaters (once they start lol) fantastic to handle, as long as no food is involved. JMO


----------



## Goldie74 (Jul 13, 2013)

^ I agree. I have a 6 month old juvie, +/- 22cm, she's never bitten once (not that it would hurt), and it seems she loves to be handled. I reckon a good choice blakes..


----------



## blakes (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok thanks, I better start saving, and convincing the missus is going to take some time ha ha.I might have to hide it in my gecko rack for a few months


----------



## Crazycow232 (Jul 13, 2013)

wow, so small... what do you feed the baby ones?


----------



## FAY (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## blakes (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome pics there fay! Do you breed these guys? how old is that one? I already have the missus won over! Just showed her the pics on this thread looks like my first snake will be a Pygmy


----------



## Grunter023 (Aug 19, 2013)

My Pygmy Python pair I picked up yesterday. So happy with them - they are the coolest snake (my kids love them!)


----------



## TNT78 (Aug 20, 2013)

^ little beauties there grunter, thanks for sharing.
Anyone else with new pygmies, or any breeders with eggs on the cooker yet??


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 20, 2013)

how hard are these guys to get hold of


----------



## Snowman (Aug 20, 2013)

We can't keep them in WA. But we can enjoy finding them in the wild


----------



## bdav70 (Aug 20, 2013)

wow, I love the red/orange ones. Must admit, as hatchies they kind of creep me out a little- kind of look like earthworms.

How much does one of these guys go for? I've read around that they can be a little hard to come by with not many people breeding them? I'm in the market for a Stimi next season, but could be convinced to go for a Pygmy however i'm fairly doubtful i'll be able to find them very readily available


----------



## No-two (Aug 20, 2013)

bdav70 said:


> wow, I love the red/orange ones. Must admit, as hatchies they kind of creep me out a little- kind of look like earthworms.
> 
> How much does one of these guys go for? I've read around that they can be a little hard to come by with not many people breeding them? I'm in the market for a Stimi next season, but could be convinced to go for a Pygmy however i'm fairly doubtful i'll be able to find them very readily available


They're fairly easy to find now days. There's several people breeding them in Victoria as well, if you're set on those then there will be some available. Otherwise I'm sure there will be plenty of stimsoni in Victoria this season.


----------



## bdav70 (Aug 21, 2013)

No-two said:


> They're fairly easy to find now days. There's several people breeding them in Victoria as well, if you're set on those then there will be some available. Otherwise I'm sure there will be plenty of stimsoni in Victoria this season.


Thanks No-two i'll make some enquiries and see if i can get a hold of a breeder!


----------



## bdav70 (Aug 21, 2013)

Goldie74 said:


> ^ I agree. I have a 6 month old juvie, +/- 22cm, she's never bitten once (not that it would hurt), and it seems she loves to be handled. I reckon a good choice blakes..



Where did you get yours from Goldie?


----------



## Goldie74 (Aug 22, 2013)

bdav70 said:


> Where did you get yours from Goldie?



Hey bdav, I got mine from URS some time ago, she was a one off. They haven't had any more listed since. Worth watching their site though because she was an excellent price, and she's a robust little tacker. If you're after some now, there is a listing on RDU at the mo.





She's had a few sheds and is starting to colour up nicely...


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 22, 2013)

The best thread I think. I get mine in a month or so.. so pumped.. 

Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdav70 (Aug 30, 2013)

Goldie74 said:


> Hey bdav, I got mine from URS some time ago, she was a one off. They haven't had any more listed since. Worth watching their site though because she was an excellent price, and she's a robust little tacker. If you're after some now, there is a listing on RDU at the mo.
> 
> She's had a few sheds and is starting to colour up nicely...



Fanstasic. Thanks! ... Well I made contact with a breeder who put me on the waiting list. But just had a feeling of dread- I can't find them on the basic wildlife license for Victoria. Anyone know whether they are able to be kept. Seems odd


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Aug 30, 2013)

bdav70 said:


> I can't find them on the basic wildlife license for Victoria. Anyone know whether they are able to be kept. Seems odd



Pygmy Pythons are on the advanced wildlife license in Victoria.


----------



## bdav70 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ahh Dang! 



dabigjhemzehh said:


> Pygmy Pythons are on the advanced wildlife license in Victoria.


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah I know man. Sucks.


----------



## RedFox (Aug 30, 2013)

In Vic all you do is pay a bit more each year (around $150 all up). It isn't hard to upgrade. When I was down there I went straight onto an advanced. Easy. 

Definitely be worth considering for a pygmy.


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah I reckon I'll be getting one next.


----------



## bdav70 (Sep 1, 2013)

RedFox said:


> In Vic all you do is pay a bit more each year (around $150 all up). It isn't hard to upgrade. When I was down there I went straight onto an advanced. Easy.
> 
> Definitely be worth considering for a pygmy.



That's great to hear, food for thought, maybe that could be the go. I love these things


----------



## Xeaal (Sep 13, 2013)

*New pygmy *

My new Pygmy - I wanted a really, really RED one. He's gorgeous


----------



## jbest (Jun 17, 2014)

What do these guys eat as hatchlings?


----------



## Woma_Wild (Jun 17, 2014)

jbest said:


> What do these guys eat as hatchlings?



Really don't know. Perhaps a breeder can answer that one.
my girl is 15 months and eats little fuzzies.


----------



## jbest (Aug 17, 2014)

Got a new pygmy python so thought id bump this thread up come on people wheres your pics id love to see some variety in colours and stuff. This girls doing well and is smashing pinkys atm should have a boy coming in the coming months too


----------



## bredli (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's a little variation, The darker guy is in the middle of a shed cycle.


----------



## jbest (Aug 17, 2014)

Looking the goods bredli!


----------



## Paige (Aug 17, 2014)

My girls a banded pygmy



This was at about 5 months, she's 9 months now and has only grown a smidge and porked up a fair bit. She is on pinkies still! We tried a fuzzy last month and it was a no go


----------



## Smurf (Feb 17, 2015)

They all look rad. I hadn't even heard of pygmy pythons til a month or so ago, stumbled upon them while looking for info on something else, and instantly fell for them. Hopefully picking up a couple of hatchies on the weekend, can't wait!


----------

